
Salesforce.com API Gotchas Part 2: Custom Fields - rausanka
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2009/05/17/salesforcecom-api-gotchas-2/
======
PaulMorgan
I'm required to use IE6 as this is a work computer and the company's standard
is IE6 which can't/won't be changed. This web site won't allow me to view the
content as I'm using the IE6 browser.

~~~
rausanka
Paul, I'm sorry that you are stuck using IE6 at work. Can you download another
browser to use in addition to IE6?

I would point you to our earlier blog post on why our blog prevents IE6 access
but it will end in the same result.

~~~
PaulMorgan
Nope. It's Windows 2000 which is locked for admin and can't be updated. I have
trouble even getting Acrobat and Flash updated.

